# sighting in open sights



## hunt3r

hey guys. im just wondering how do u sight in your open sights. thx alot in advance


----------



## coyote_buster

are you talking rimfire, just move the rear sight down a notch if you hit high or up if you hit low


----------



## hunt3r

no a pellet gun. if you were hitting high wouldnt you want to bring the elevation up becuase then it would force the end of the barrel sight to be down cuasing your shot to shoot lower?? jut a question


----------



## Estaban

It doesn't matter if the rifle is a rimfire, centerfire or a air rifle. Iron sites work the same no matter what projectile fires out the end of your barrel. Simply put, if you are hitting high bring the rear sight up, if you are hitting low then turn the rear sight down. Its really that easy.

:sniper:


----------



## roc1949

As we teach in hunter education courses, move the REAR sight in the direction you want the *bullet* to move.


----------



## roc1949

"Simply put, if you are hitting high bring the rear sight up, if you are hitting low then turn the rear sight down. Its really that easy."
 
The advice above is incorrect. By raising the rear site, you are lowering the rear of the rifle thus raising your trajectory and will shoot higher as the muzzle will be rising.


----------



## Estaban

Your correct roc1949. My mistake. Its been so long since I used iron sites. However if the rifle is shooting to the right then you have to bring the rear site to the left and for elevation it is done by moving the rear site in the direction that you want to place the bullet. 
I hope that nobody used my advise and screwed up their adjustments.

:sniper:


----------



## laptop100

nice advice. :sniper:


----------

